# Wood shed interior wall material?



## HarryJM (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I received some very good feedback/information from my “What kind of welder to get” question. Still have not purchased one, although I did up my shed wiring form planned 30 amp to 100 amp per feedback from my welder question.

I am now considering insulating/paneling the interior of my 10'x14' wood shed. What material besides drywall would be suitable? I do not plan on any temperature control other than a box fan. Moisture does not seem to be a big problem as I have a ridge vent and may add some soffit vents. I keep my machines covered with old bed sheets and have not noticed any surface rust.

Thanks in advance for any and all feedback,
Harry


----------



## cbellanca (Nov 23, 2018)

If you plan to use your shed for welding I would consider cement board (1/2" thick used for tile sub floor). Drywall in a room without temperature control will eventually absorb moisture and degrade.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 23, 2018)

You might concider the waterproof green shower stall sheetrock.  I like the cement board idea for the floor.  Calk all the seams with silicone calk and especially where the sheetrock meets the floor to keep any welding sparks from crawling under the sheetrock and getting to wood.


----------



## GL (Nov 23, 2018)

I put 7/16 OSB on the walls of my post frame shop.  Can put a screw in about anywhere to hang stuff. 1x2 baseboard to keep the sparks out from under the wall. Panels held off the floor so the walls won't buckle when it settles, slots in the baseboard for same reason.  I do have a concrete floor so I have a flat surface to push the baseboard flush. Sounds
 like maybe your floor is wood, so the concrete backer board sounds like a good plan, or a couple of sheets of 10-12ga in the weld area.  If you go backer board, setting it in thin set will make the floor more rigid.


----------



## HarryJM (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes moisture is one of my concerns. I will be taking a 3 hour hands (OX, stick, MIG) on introduction to welding course at a local market place called The Forge.

Given my space considerations inside the shed, I am leaning towards a used Lincoln AC stick and maybe a small OX setup. That way I can weld outside (when the weather is good) and not have to worry about sparks in the shed, just around the ground where I am welding which is easy to as it is just packed earth.

OSB sounds like a good solution. Although on of limitations is that my shed is a 2"x4" structure and I am concerned  about ceiling weight bearing of OSB and rolled insulation. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.

The shed has a 2”x6” beam running length wise about 1.5' in from each lengthwise side and those are sitting on 4 CBS pillars. I plan on running a 4”x4” support down the middle, supported by floor jacks, to strengthen the center. Any cons to doing that?


----------



## ELHEAD (Nov 24, 2018)

4 X8 sheets drywall 57 lbs , OSB 48 lbs
Dave


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 24, 2018)

HarryJM said:


> The shed has a 2”x6” beam running length wise about 1.5' in from each lengthwise side and those are sitting on 4 CBS pillars. I plan on running a 4”x4” support down the middle, supported by floor jacks, to strengthen the center. Any cons to doing that?



You might want to just add another 2x6 (or possibly 2x8, 2x10). This is not my area of expertise, so others please chime in. My understanding is that a 4x4 will twist more than a 2x4 or 2x6 when under strain, making splitting more likely.

As for the walls, I used 7/32 underlayment for the interior of the shop I built this summer. Slapped a coat of satin poly on, and it looks great. Like OSB, you can drive a nail or a screw in anywhere, but I generally don't - I ran 1x4 strips horziontally, bolted to the studs, and use those for supporting shelves/hooks/pegboard etc.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 24, 2018)

Radiant heater impregnated cement board.  (if but there were such a thing...)


----------



## GL (Nov 24, 2018)

For ceiling material, I used barn siding. I have trusses on 4' centers, you are closer I am guessing. Light weight, but will span between and hold insulation, plus white reflects light. Plywood and OSB add structure, sheet rock is dead weight. I painted everything white for light reflection. If you hinge in the middle of your gable end, you can make your ceiling stringers accessible for long storage.


----------



## stupoty (Nov 24, 2018)

HarryJM said:


> I can weld outside (when the weather is good) and not have to worry about sparks in the shed,



I weld outside but under some cover, it's good for the fumes also 

Stu


----------



## HarryJM (Nov 27, 2018)

GL said:


> For ceiling material, I used barn siding. I have trusses on 4' centers, you are closer I am guessing. Light weight, but will span between and hold insulation, plus white reflects light. Plywood and OSB add structure, sheet rock is dead weight. I painted everything white for light reflection. If you hinge in the middle of your gable end, you can make your ceiling stringers accessible for long storage.


I understand the ceiling weight issue and that is one of my concerns. I do not understand the "hing in the middle". Can you explain in a different way?


----------



## GL (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry for missing a letter there, hopefully this will clarify.  On the gable end of a shed, you have two triangles that make up the shape.  If you hinge one of the triangles at the center to make a door that swings outward, it gives a way to slide long items into the rafters.  Barrel bolt will allow you to keep the door closed, adding a seal keeps the drafts out if the ceiling is open.  Friend of mine did this for his storage shed and it worked great.


----------



## HarryJM (Nov 28, 2018)

GL said:


> Sorry for missing a letter there, hopefully this will clarify.  On the gable end of a shed, you have two triangles that make up the shape.  If you hinge one of the triangles at the center to make a door that swings outward, it gives a way to slide long items into the rafters.  Barrel bolt will allow you to keep the door closed, adding a seal keeps the drafts out if the ceiling is open.  Friend of mine did this for his storage shed and it worked great.


Now I understand and thanks!


----------

